# I NEED!!!! Fisher minute mounts for an '01 jeep



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a 2001 jeep wrangler and I have a fisher minute mount plow and I need the mounts that go on a jeep.... ne one have ne thing for sale?


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

*oops*

04 jeep Wrangler


----------



## vballman (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a set of the plow mounts that hook the minute mount to the frame for a 97+ wrangler.

email me at [email protected]

only used 1 season perfect shape.


----------

